# Home Study



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all


Hope you are all well


Has anyone else found the sw visits quite draining ? I always feel really tired afterwards  spin cant believe that I have had my last one. starting a new job tomorrow as well.


Sarah


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi there

Yes the HS is very draining emotionally and mentally (and physically if like me you clean the house like mad before a SW visits!)

Hope your new job goes well  

Bx


----------



## annastacia (Jan 20, 2011)

definately remember being exhausted after!! It's almost like going through therapy!!   Good luck with the new job xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Totally agree - although I'm not finding them unpleasant I feel completely drained afterwards!! I'm like superman without his kryponite   

DH is the same and as we have our visits in the morning we find it really hard to get into 'work-mode' afterwards! 

Good luck with the new job!!


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree...... we enjoy our sessions and dont find them too hard going but i still collapse in the bath after and feel sooo tired. I had my first ever migrain after my individual session. I didn't find it too hard at the time but i think our brains are just working over time during these visits. Once sw leaves ours neither of us can string a sentence together, think we have minor brain melt down. LOL


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

totally know what you ladies mean...

we usually end up in the pub afterwards!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi   

We only started prep on Wednesday but of course my mind is racing ahead to homestudy!! Does the sw decide at the beginning of homestudy how many sessions you will require or do you decide that over time?

Thanks xx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya   

Irishlady - we have just finished prep course and had our evaluation so awaiting HS now.  The SW told us it would be about 8-10 sessions.  I think it's as all LA's have set things that they have to go through.  

I find it hard to switch off after SW visits so presume I'm not going to have much sleep these coming months    Everything just goes round and round in my head for days   

xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

We had 7 Home Studys in total our individual ones were done on the same day so we only counted this as one, we started home study on 30 june 2010  and went to approval on 6 jan 2011, i thought ours was quite quick as some people on our prep course were a month behind us,  ours was relatively easy as we had no other children, no real health issues, nor any children with our partners.


----------

